# [2007] looking for what was glen ivy resort owners



## rvtfrustrated (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm looking to connect with those that bought the Glen Ivy Resort, which was taken over by RCI-and now??
thanks,


----------



## brucecz (Apr 4, 2007)

rvtfrustrated said:


> I'm looking to connect with those that bought the Glen Ivy Resort, which was taken over by RCI-and now??
> thanks,




Use the Tug Search feature our topic line above.  I had seen somrthing posted a while back. I think it was either on Tug or timeshare Forums.

Hope this helps

Bruce


----------



## aliikai2 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Which of the Glen Ivy resorts are*

you looking to find out about?

The management company became RCIM, and still runs some of the Ivy resorts.

The Pono Kai now uses Blue Green as management.

The Prefered Status Exchange (PSE) is how many now refer to RCIM.

If you have other questions, just ask. Greg


----------



## rvtfrustrated (Apr 4, 2007)

do you own one of the original resorts. I've always gone to Pono Kai without trouble especially when I try to book in March for October. I was told none of theoringinal resorts have "preferred status "anymore. I have also notied that the resorts are listed as spas and people on travelocity and expedia can book but they are telling me I can't use my exchange.It's like the original "group" of resorts no longer trade within each other. My contract said that the public couldn't book if there were owners within the group that wanted to book. I can't get a straight answer and would like to get as many owners from the group of resorts as possible to see if they are being denied access also.
Lisa


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 5, 2007)

Lisa,

Which resort do you own at? A couple have dropped out of the RCIM/PSE circle. A couple have been added and one has become a bit more restrictive.

I have never had an issue trading into a "Sister Resort" at the 10 month out mark asking for the same size unit/season that I am giving up or exchanging. Bonus time or Preferred Time has to be done 14 or 10 days in advance and I imagine would be harder to get.

There are quite a few active/posting members of this mini-system here: http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/california-timeshares/28810-need-information-pse.html


----------



## laney_h (Dec 28, 2009)

*Still looking for Glen Ivy Resort*

[This thread is from 2007, and duplicate posts are not permitted on TUG, but you may click on the blue user names of the people who posted in this thread and send them an email.  In post #3, Greg offers help.  Also, check out the link in post #5. -  DeniseM Moderator]


----------

